

Ask HN: File Manager with Architecture Similar to Sublime Text - x0054

Ever since moving to Mac a few years ago there has been one App I have been missing, Total Commander. It&#x27;s not that Total Commander is the most feature reach file manager, but it is by far the most customizable. Ever since than I have been looking for something similar on OS X with no luck.<p>My ideal file manager would be something like a basic shell, a dual panel file manager with NO functions aside from the common move, delete, rename file, and such. The rest of the functions would be provided through a plugin architecture, like in Sublime Text, for instance.<p>Does anything like that exist? For OS X or Linux?
======
Hauge
Double commander ?
[http://sourceforge.net/p/doublecmd/wiki/Download/](http://sourceforge.net/p/doublecmd/wiki/Download/)

------
tangue
Total Commander is one of the few Windows soft I miss. By now I'm using Dired
mode on Emacs and I'm quite happy with it.

------
mc_hammer
ranger maybe?

